# kazaa



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

someone is getting it off me right now so i know its there. good luck.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

they aborted it but it was going.


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

I got like 2/3 of the movie downloaded earlier this week then my dumbass hit cancel by mistake...was i gettin it from you?...had a fast connection


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've tried dozens of time.
I'll buy is someday when I find it in person....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

winkyee said:


> I've tried dozens of time.
> I'll buy is someday when I find it in person....


 im not signed on. ill sign on right now. try it again! Hurry! if no one is getting it ill sign off.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

file name ... IMAX-KillerInstincts-Piranha-WolfintheWater


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

I can host the video
but i don`t promise good upload!
Are you willing to try?:rasp:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

cool man im tryin to find it on there 
prob will get it soon


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i can not find this on kazaa, how many people are actually hosting it on there?


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Filename : *IMAX - Killer Instincts - Piranha - Wolf in the Water*

Here is the link - *Fixed link*

1 connect allowed!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> i can not find this on kazaa, how many people are actually hosting it on there?


 well i got a pm from a member here that was hosting it. if he is a nice guy he will pm you i guess. i have it on kazza lite++ and someone was uploading it off me earlyer. good luck. im gonna leave kazza running all day for ya guys.

ps ohh i found out why its not working. i have it set so only two can upload off me at one time and i have two right now. ill change that and my banwith just for you guys for tonight. only so get it now. keep searching!

Go NOW!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

there ya guys go. i got 10 people downloading off me and three are IMAX - Killer Instincts - Piranha - Wolf in the Water


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

damn, looks like im gonna have to up my banwith for you guys some more.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i've been searching for it for about an hour now and i haven't found one file yet


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

hey
do you all read what i am posting or what?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

this sux.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

my bandwith is at 8192 and i have 20 poeple dowloading off me.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

four are IMAX - Killer Instincts - Piranha - Wolf in the Water now.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> this sux.


KaZaa md









I have 3 leechers on my ftp server


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im canceling everyone other than IMAX - Killer Instincts - Piranha - Wolf in the Water so good luck. hurry.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

If i had KaZaa i would prob. helped you, but KaZaa must die still.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ok six of you are getting now. i canceled everyone eles wanting other files. i also made it so no one else can dl off me. if you can find it that why. two people finished uploading it so try if ya want. good luck and your welcome to everyone who is taking up all my bandwith.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

one of you guys is uploading it twice at one time.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

maybe i'll be able to get it when all of those people have it


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> one of you guys is uploading it twice at one time.


 oh nm. i guess people with kazaa lite++ dont have user names just says [email protected]


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> maybe i'll be able to get it when all of those people have it


 four have got it finished.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

now one aborted. room for one more!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

what is your username on kazaa?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

alright, i'm downloading from 2 users now


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

and yes some of that is porn


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

im down to five now. all piranha uploads.


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

hey i got about 16MB of it earlier today but none were from you...this sux i had almost 400MB of it las week


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i just got home from eating and 10 are getting it right now. anyone of you?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i was getting it before and i left the computer and only 3500 kb downloaded, lol..........and yeah, nice porn you got there


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> i was getting it before and i left the computer and only 3500 kb downloaded, lol..........and yeah, nice porn you got there


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

I found u!...im downloading at 3kb/s


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

you have good taste in porn,


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have it and the nigel video...
pm for the info... (be prepared to use ftp)

I will also post the link tomorrow if you guys want


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I have it and the nigel video...
> pm for the info... (be prepared to use ftp)
> 
> I will also post the link tomorrow if you guys want


I posted link for IMAX already, so don`t bother (unless you have more than 1mbps upload).
But please host nigel video whatever it is !


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is the link
its 550MB, so right click and do a save as...

THE VID

BUT, if your browser doesn't have a download manager (like IE) and it craps out part way, then you will have to download the whole thing again.

if you have an ftp program that supports resume, then use this:
hostname: *osex.homeftp.org*
login and password is both *pfury*

leechftp is a good windows ftp program: http://stud.fh-heilbronn.de/~jdebis/leechftp/downloads.html


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks m8!
leeching it by 40KB/sec which is ok

btw i would advise you all to use *FlashFXP* ( for ftp transfers ) - by far the best app of the kind.

P.S. 70KB/sec


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

P-Power said:


> Here is the link
> its 550MB, so right click and do a save as...
> 
> THE VID
> ...


 Thanx...Im downloading the Nigel Marvin video right now!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im going to d/l it right now. I have it on dvd but still would like it on my pc.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have flash and wanted to know if anyone had anyonther nice vid to get.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

does anyone have a fast connection that could send me wolves in the water overnight tonight through msn?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm ive tried it on Kazaa many times but nothing pops up... Hopefully you guys got yer sh*t on share (Greedy bastards jk)


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i been running kazza for two days now so im gonna shut it off. alot of people got it so good luck to you all.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been checking Kazaa and I tried downloading it from Neo. None are working. I tried Neo's but it said operation timed out. And I cant find anyone on Kazaa. If someone does have it and also has AIM they could send it to me through that. I would really appreciate it. Thanks. Oh yeah I will be using the screenname Mandy Moo Jay.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Mandy&Gal said:


> I have been checking Kazaa and I tried downloading it from Neo. None are working. I tried Neo's but it said operation timed out. And I cant find anyone on Kazaa. If someone does have it and also has AIM they could send it to me through that. I would really appreciate it. Thanks. Oh yeah I will be using the screenname Mandy Moo Jay.


 aim/yahoo/msn just take too long. and memm.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

NOOBS....yall' need to check out bittorents  www.suprnova.org









read the FAQ's though!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

No0dLeMicE said:


> NOOBS....yall' need to check out bittorents  www.suprnova.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and this is? i searched for piranhas and came up with bull.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i didn't find anything on there either


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

cause i have'nt hosted it yet....soon though







plus it's got 1000000 other movies and games, and apps, and musics, and whatever else you want


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

alright, tell us when you host it, because i had 20,000 kb of it downloaded on kazaa and now i cant find a source


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ill leave it running tonight.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmmm

bittorrent is a great idea
suprnova kicks ass too

maybe Ill try and make a torrent file and upload it tomorrow...

otherwise if anyone knows ftp and wants access to my ftp server, pm me


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I couldnt find it last night or tonight,just checked
















That sucks,I wanna see it


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i haven't found a source in 2 days now, but i can wait


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is the link for : *Wolf in the Water*
(link may not work from time to time - hosting is vulnerable, so don`t panic)

Use BitTorrent to DL


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

awesome work guys, and thank you Neo for posting that link, ill have it in 4 hours!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> awesome work guys, and thank you Neo for posting that link, ill have it in 4 hours!


 You are welcome


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

is there a program that i can get to download it from you but be able to stop it when i have to, because i can't leave it going for as long as it will take


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> is there a program that i can get to download it from you but be able to stop it when i have to, because i can't leave it going for as long as it will take


 Where do you download from?
BitTorrent or ftp?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't even know what either of those things are, all i did was click the link and it started downloading, but i couldn't pause or anything


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> i don't even know what either of those things are, all i did was click the link and it started downloading, but i couldn't pause or anything


 use FlashFXP for ftp/fxp transfers.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

ok, i have the flash thing now, but it won't find the site when i put in that one you posted..........can you post it again?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

maybe i just don't know how to use the flash thing


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> maybe i just don't know how to use the flash thing


Using flashFXP

1. click the little gold lightining bolt in the top right box
2. click quick connect
3. in the box that says "server or url" type in *osex.homeftp.org*
4. under username type in *pfury*
5. under password type *pfury*
6. hit connect

It works i just tried it. The files will appear in the top right box under the lightning bolt. Thanks p-power! this video is dope.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

but that one isn't wolfs in the water, its the nigel marvin one, i already have that


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey bad for the sport you think you could sign on kazaa and hook me up with wolve in the water? I run on cable and i would guess you do sense your hosting it for alot of people so it wont take tooo long.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

search now. ill cancel anyone unless its witw. GO NOW!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, in the fist 10 seconds all were witw and one is finshed!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i uped my banwith and 6 are getting it right now at about 2-17 kb/s


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Im not finding it?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

cause all are getting it already. i only alow 6 at a time.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Im the 1 that asked to lol. How long untill i should check back?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i uped it to 7 and no one jumped on yet so hurry,.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

seven now. hope you guys are getting it.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I keep searching but nothing


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok well i need to eat do you think you can keep it going untill then?
ohyeah and when u guys get it can you guys share the file?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

9 now. come on man keep searching.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ok guys thats it. 10 and alot of my banwith. im going to work right now so ill turn up the banwith and leave it on. good luck.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i uped my banwith so much i cant even post so good luck.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I had it all spaced out so that is why. Well i guess i will wait. Thanks for puting it up for us.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well i need to go. So could some 1 share your folder so i could get it off some1? Just some 1 atleast leave it on so later i can get it


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nobody has it done yet i have been searching for the last 2 hours. Come on guys some 1 share it.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I have been searching for a week and I too can't find it.







I have cable modem too so it should take me that long. Please share guys !!!!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

some guy just pmed me saying hes been getting it since oct! i made a folder with nothing in it but witw and that all that can beuploaded off me now. good luck getting it. 10 are right now.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k i set it to 20!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

lol, Danny. I see some of the videos you were downloading...cumfiesta! LOL carry on my man!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

no no i wasnt downloading them people were getting them off me. lol


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hahaha, cut those fuckers off!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k right now i only have seven people get it off me. its set to 20 again. hurry!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ill set the speed faster when i go to bed but at least your in.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ok guess sorry to bust th e25 of you that are getting it but i found that other piranhas vid (...with nigel...) so i had to slow down the speed. ill put it ack up later.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

is anyone sharing this on kazaa anymore? because i still have the 20,000 kb downloaded that i had like 2 weeks ago


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

i got the video and if anyone needs it, i wouldnt mind sharin it...u can hit me up on aim or whatever.

those p's are some serious killas


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ive been serching it on kazza and i cant find it

damn lmao


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

can anyone share it through msn?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thats would be great if some one can do it via msn .........??? anyone


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I got mine from Kazza Lite Saturday. Who ever breerwolf is had it. It rocks.!!!!!


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

i can do it over aim...and if anyone has that Nigel video please let me know ill trade anything for that!!!!!!!!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i have the nigel video but i don't have aim


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WANT IT I GOT IT.. SINCE NO ONE COULD HELP TO UPLOAD IT USING MSN MESSENGER .. IM WHILING TO HELP PEOPLE WHO WANT IT .. CHECK MY MSN MESSENGER. AND I CAN SHARE IT


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi guys. This is my very first post.

Just want to say I have both of those vids and I'll host them up here at this location.

Here

Once you are there, just right click save as. Much easier.

Enjoy.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

mstrmind, is it possible to download from that site using flashfxp? i tried it but it didn't work


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> mstrmind, is it possible to download from that site using flashfxp? i tried it but it didn't work


 nope...i currently don't have the ftp server running....I'm simply hosting the files.

If it becomes too much of a problem, then I'll see about setting it up again.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

alright thats fine i'm downloading the imax one right now, its going pretty slow but at least i'm getting it


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> alright thats fine i'm downloading the imax one right now, its going pretty slow but at least i'm getting it


 yeah...unfortunatly due to the traffic that I'm receiving...just about everybody is having a slow d/l speed

A few of the guys have installed download accelerators and are getting about 15kbps.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

damn, 65 hours left


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

kopid_03 said:


> damn, 65 hours left


 took me a week to get it....65 hours doesn't sound too bad


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

other members are now hosting this on servers. faster there. do a search.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

! here i did it for you !


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> ! here i did it for you !


 Thanks to mstrmind for hosting the videos here


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

winkyee said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > ! here i did it for you !
> ...


 Your Welcome.


----------

